# A Betta and his Literature Scholar



## TeeAndToby (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm not good at journaling, but I am finding myself to be very attached to my new betta, so I think I'll try keeping up with his progress now.

Let's go back a week ago today, when I found myself craving a fish friend and travelling an hour away from my apartment via bus to a fish specialty store. It wasn't until after I left the store that I realized that I was actually in a very sketchy part of town, but it certainly didn't feel like that while I was in the store. The owner was very nice, pointing me immediately towards his betta collection when I said I wanted a freshwater companion for my tiny apartment. The shop was full of giant tanks; he sold many different fish there.

I went to look at the bettas, which of course were kept in small jars. He did have quite the selection, I'll give him that. While there were some very active ones, I quickly fell in love with a certain little guy who I later learned was a piebald black/blue butterfly VT. He seemed mostly docile, but I loved his colouring. So I picked him up as well as a container of pellets, and left the shop with a fish bag inside of a plastic bag in tow with my new friend.

Next I had to get home via bus. My fishy friend had quite the extensive journey home, taking well over an hour. I realized halfway through that I had made an impulse buy and didn't have anything to keep him in (the only tank the fish store had was $80 which I couldn't afford) so I stopped in at the first store I could and bought a 4qt or 1 gallon glass cookie jar, and when I got home, I filled it and let him acclimate to the new water before adding him. I was prepared to go out to the nearest pet store the next day to get all of the supplies I would need for him.

Night one:


----------



## TeeAndToby (Jul 27, 2014)

*The first week*

So, the morning after I brought my betta home, I finally came up with a name for him - Toby. It just seemed to suit him. Unfortunately, I had to work, so I let Toby relax and get used to his new surroundings. He didn't eat anything that first morning (or second night. Or second morning. Or third night. I think he started eating the third morning). After work, I went immediately to the nearest pet supply store (Pet Valu) and stocked up on supplies for Toby including:


Log Hidey hole
Leaf hammock
Plastic grassy plant
Aquarium salt
water conditioner
net
A filter insert that I later discovered was useless without a filter and i don't have the receipt to return it oops
freeze dried bloodworms
a bottle of preconditioned water
Substrate

I set up his bowl like so:










I also stopped in at dollarama and bought a tall vase and a small bowl that I was using when I do water changes. The vase isn't as useful anymore now that I've figured out what I'm doing but the bowl is. And I use a plastic red solo cup to scoop water.

Yesterday, however, I came to the realization that Toby really needed a bigger bowl so I stopped in at another Pet Valu while out with my friend and bought a 2 gallon drum shaped bowl, ammonia test strips, a mirror on a buoy ball for exercise, a thermometer, and a phosphate filter that really... just wasn't working in the bowl so that was another wasted $7 or so.

Anyhoo, after I got home, I moved him over to the drum bowl and decorated it like so:


----------



## TeeAndToby (Jul 27, 2014)

*Sunday, 27 July*

Obviously a bowl isn't what a betta needs, as I learned from joining this community last night. So today, I ventured out further than I've ever gone into the city and found a PetSmart. There, I purchased:


4 plastic plants (one of which snagged his fins so I had to remove it quickly - next time I'll check the plants. I have neither the knowledge nor the time to figure out live plants)
a cave
a 2.5 gallon tank
a heater
a cleaning clothe
freeze dried brine shrimp

Unfortunately, the heater isn't the proper one so I have to go return it tomorrow. I really liked PetSmart and I discovered a location that is closer to me when I got home, so I'll be going there tomorrow.

After setting up his new tank, I acclimated him (using my trusty solo cup) and now that's where he lives.

My current routine for him is:


8am daily - 3 pellets
6pm daily - 3 pellets
Monday, Thursday: 20% water change
Saturday: 100% water change
Sunday: No pellets - either bloodworms or brine shrimp twice a day
Two 5 minute periods of time with the mirror every other day

He doesn't flare much - I haven't actually seen him flare yet. But he loves to explore and hide, and he's slowly been learning his way around his new tank, figuring out how he can swim around the decorations.

The plastic grassy plant that I bought from Pet Valu that first day, I actually had to trim off most of the stalks of 'grass' because he would swim down the center of the grass and get trapped. Now he can swim between the stalks with ease.

His favourite decorations are the leaf hammock and the log hidey hole, although he loves swimming down the front right corner, around the thermometer.

Miraculously, according to the thermometer, his water temperature is right where it needs to be without a heater, but I'll still buy one tomorrow because where I live, the winters get disastrously cold.

I'll keep updating on his progress!

Here he is, exploring his new tank for the first time:










(That blue plant in the front left corner is the one that I realized would snag his fins so I swapped it out for a gentler pink plant that matches the center one)

I'm having a bit of a dilemma, however. I've caught the betta bug, and tomorrow I'm heading out to PetSmart again to buy a heater... and I have an empty 2 gallon drum bowl... I'M SO TEMPTED BUT I SHOULDN'T!!!!!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Haha, you've got the bug good. Thanks for keeping us updated on his progress!

My boys love their leaf beds, too! As a note, if you can position that leaf to be level or make a gentle cup, Toby will enjoy sleeping on it without sliding off  You may also want to check the stem for a wire. Some of them have one, which can be dangerous if wear and tear makes it exposed.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Welcome! It sounds like you are having fun with your new pet! I would suggest getting a filter before setting up another tank. You can ask in the accessories forum what type would work best for your tank.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

Toby is quite adorable, and I'm sure he's digging his new home!


----------



## TeeAndToby (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm holding off on the filter right now because I'm willing to do frequent water changes.

Today I bought a Marina mini 25W submersible aquarium heater that has TEMP CONTROL~~~~~~~ so I'll be adding that to the tank soon enough.

Unfortunately, I came home this evening after being hone almost all day to something that really scared me - it looks like there's chunks missing from his tail! I'm not sure whether it was one of the plastic plants in his tank (I removed one that I thought might be the offending decoration) or tailbiting. In any case, I immediately added some water conditioner. Hopefully he's okay.

In other news, I almost bought him a friend today (to be kept in a separate tank of course. He was a beautiful blue/black crown tail I saw in PetLand. Ultimately I didn't buy him, however.

Toby still refuses to flare even when faced with his reflection. And his fins are taking on an almost teal colour, especially when I take photos with my flash on my iPhone.

Now to read up on how to use this new heater and put it in. Woo~


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

You can totally keep a betta happy in a 2 gallon bowl. Bowls are just fine as long as they're 2 gallons or more, are the right temperature, and have a lid of some sort and hidey holes--just like any other tank.  If it doesn't have a lid, you can just take a piece of calico fabric and a ribbon or string or something and tie the fabric over the top for a lid. Or you can use saran wrap with holes poked in it. You can cut a plastic folder down to size and make a hinge with colored duct tape if that takes your fancy. It just depends on how concerned you are with aesthetic.

You'll find that most of us will egg you on to greater levels of fish addiction. It's just that every time one of us buys a betta from a pet store, that's one betta that will live a happy life in a good home, rather than a short and miserable life in a vase, and you really start caring about these little suckers fast. <3 Anyway, what I'm saying is, if you're looking to be advocated towards moderation, you won't find any such behavior around here. We're total enablers. 

Look how nicely he's colored up for you! His black patches are really coming in. He's got really interesting markings, doesn't he? :-D


----------



## TeeAndToby (Jul 27, 2014)

So, a week has gone by. Toby has stopped biting his tail as far as I know and went through a move yesterday. Well, I went through a move yesterday, and Toby came with me. He seems to be settling into his new environment pretty well, which is nice. I had a scare with a spot on his side but apparently it isn't anything to worry about. I hope it isn't.

In other news, I bought ping pong balls to float in his tank for his entertainment, a second thermometer just in case, and a 5-in-1 water test kit.

I also bought an Elite Mini Underwater Filter. Now, I really don't understand the cycle business and I've had Toby in the filterless water with frequent water changes for two weeks now. Also, I really don't have plans for live plants in the near (or far, tbh) future. That being said, would the filter be any help to me at all or should I return it? It's the perfect size for the tank, and was a decent price.

Gah I'm so new to this.

I'm doing well enough, thankfully my move went smoothly and I'm fully settled into my new apartment. Yay.


----------



## TeeAndToby (Jul 27, 2014)

Today I went to PetSmart and bought an even bigger tank for Toby.

That's not the whole story though. Let's start with yesterday, when I added the Elite Mini filter to the 2.5 gallon tank. I noticed right away that the current was far too strong for poor Toby. And I've been craving to give him more space.

So today, I went out to PetSmart and bought a Top Fin 3.5 gallon Aquascene 180 view aquarium. Yes, I know. Kits. Yawn. This one comes with an led light and an Aquarius Mini Might Power Filter. I also bought gravel for that, stress coat (can't remember the exact brand), a gravel vacuum, and an aquarium sponge in case I need to baffle the filter.

After suffering through an explosion from my parents (although I have moved out and am living on my own) over my money spending, I dyed my hair red and started to set up the new aquarium. I'm hoping to cycle this, although I don't have any ammonia and I'm not too sure about using food so I may end up doing a fish in cycle with Toby. No matter what I do, though, I'm letting the aquarium run with the filter for a couple of days until I'm sure there's no kinks in the system. The filter seems to be running well since I turned it on, and I have the gravel, a plastic plant, and a hidey hole in there ready for Toby, as well as a thermometer.

Meanwhile, Toby is welcoming the lack of the filter in the 2.5 gallon tank, finally able to go over to the side of the tank where it used to be. I'm not sure what he'll think of the new aquarium. I guess I'll see on Wednesday. His little patch on his side doesn't seem to be bothering him and now it's making me even more sure that I'll take the advice on someone on this forum that he's marbling in colour.

In other news, while I was at PetSmart, I met the most amazing employee. When I expressed my desire to find a bigger tank for my betta, he looked at me and said that he definitely believed that bettas needed space. I brought up the argument from someone on this forum about the difference between surviving and thriving, and he wholeheartedly agreed with that. Apparently his betta at home is in a 10 gallon planted tank. So yeah. Perfect employee to speak to.  He even expressed his regrets that pet stores even sold tanks/bowls smaller than 2.5 gallons. So to that PetSmart employee, four for you Glen Coco. You go, Glen Coco.

The filter makes a bubbling noise. I'll need to get used to it.

Kat out.


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

Welcome fellow Manitoban 
As an employee of Pet Valu, I feel it's my duty to apologize for the lack of proper betta equipment :/ My manager and I have been talking to our district manager and head office about getting more betta-friendly fish supplies into Pet Valu. It's slowly working now that a lot of stores are now starting to sell bettas, and I hope by Christmas or within the next year or so, we will see a lot more products available 

That being said, I applaud your journey  You've done very well in terms of making Toby one happy fish  
Fish keeping can be a costly hobby


----------



## TeeAndToby (Jul 27, 2014)

Oooh, that sounds awesome! And thank you very much 

I'm switching Toby over to his new tank tonight. After setting it up with all of the decorations, I checked the water parameters quickly and got:

Ammonia: 0
GH: 60
KH: 80
pH: 7
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 20

After switching over my heater to heat up the water, I finally put him in his cup and began floating him in the new tank. Acclimating time~


----------



## TeeAndToby (Jul 27, 2014)

I went to Petland again today and bought a taller silk plant because Toby likes the top of his tank and there wasn't much up there for him to hide in. I also bought a moss ball because why not? Finally, I bought Prime water conditioner because damnit I will cycle this tank eventually (fish in of course).

Funny thing is, though, I tested the water two days in a row, got ammonia and nitrite readings of 0 (or very close to), and nitrate readings of 20. And although I am using decorations from the old 2.5 tank, I didn't have a filter in there long (maybe a couple of days. I waited a day and tested again, and the readings were exactly the same. Do I have faulty strips (yes yes I know strips aren't as accurate but I can't afford the water tests yet)??? Idk. But I did a 25% water change today.

I know the hood is lopsided. I don't have scissors strong enough to cut out the panels at the back for the heater and filter to peep through so right now it's resting awkwardly on top of those two items.





































And yes, I did name the moss ball Ash. No real reason. And I just glanced over and Toby seems very intrigued by his new plant now. Yay~


----------



## TeeAndToby (Jul 27, 2014)

Damnit the filter on that 3.5 gallon tank stopped working. So I returned the whole kit today because ugh i don't want to deal with that.

So now Toby is back in his old 2.5 gallon tank, heated but unfiltered because I couldn't find a filter at PetSmart today. And the tank is currently barebottomed until I can buy new substrate that I actually like.

In other news, I fell in love with a female betta at PetSmart but unfortunately didn't pick her up. I will get my female one day I swear.

Unfortunately, taking care of Toby hit a standstill on Wednesday evening as I came down with a head cold that rendered me in bed all day Thursday and in great pain on Friday. I went to the walk in clinic today and discovered that I have strep throat. Lovely. So now I'm bedridden again and with no energy at all. Hopefully Toby forgives me.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

The strips are probably faulty. I saw one thread where this guy had them reading 0 ammonia when he was adding PURE AMMONIA to the water to do a fishless cycle! omg. Sorry to hear about the strep throat. Feel better!


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm following, I like the writing.
I like how each post is a pensive recollection of the day and always manages to keep Toby central to the "storyline".


----------



## TeeAndToby (Jul 27, 2014)

Introducing........ JESS!

I got a female betta! I went to PetSmart just to look and came home with $100 worth of supplies + a fish oops. But my girl, Jess, is settling in well. She really likes her bowl, but on my next paycheque, I'm hoping to upgrade her to something a bit bigger. She's pretty active, yet shy of me. She looks at me, but backs away if I get closer. She's currently set up right beside my laptop (with a heater in her bowl of course), and she keeps blowing bubbles at me too. Earlier today, she was actually trying to attack her thermometer, but then ended up just staring at it. I'm already in love with her.

Not to be outdone, Toby seems to like his redecorated tank. I had bought a filter to try and put in his 2.5gal but it took up way too much space so I'll have to wait until I upgrade him again. I'm pretty sure he's slowly marbling, and I think when it's all done, all trace of orange on his body will be replaced with black with blue iridescence...

My babies both got a lovely surprise today, though. I also bought frozen bloodworms yesterday, and after buying tweezers today, I broke off a small chunk from one of the cubes, thawed the bloodworms, and fed both of my babies three bloodworms each. They both LOVED them, eating them almost immediately (this is really only a feat for Toby, who likes to play with/swim around his food before he eats it - Jess eats pretty much as soon as food is dropped into the bowl). Jess is currently hovering near the top of her bowl; I think she expects more 

Breeding is decidedly not in my future, lol. But Jess and Toby are the perfect companions for me.


----------



## TeeAndToby (Jul 27, 2014)

Oh, and another side story - I also bought the API Freshwater Master Test Kit yesterday. When I went to test the ammonia in Jess' cup from the store, I found out that the Ammonia Test Solution #2 bottle tip was broken so I couldn't get just drops. One quick email to API later, and they're sending me a replacement bottle~


----------



## TeeAndToby (Jul 27, 2014)

Soooooo I really need to be more diligent about updating this journal lol. Anyhoo, Toby officially has live plants in his tank as of like last week or something! I got him a 5 gallon Tetra tank with a whisper filter and two java ferns, an anubia and a mystery plant that no one seems to be able to identify >,< I also got a second moss ball (this one is actually a Marimo unlike the first one). His tank is set up to look a lot more natural than it used to be~~~~~










Meanwhile, I also upgraded Jess to the now empty 2.5 gallon and decorated her tank pretty heavily with my collection of silk plants. She enjoys it!


----------



## TeeAndToby (Jul 27, 2014)

And now story time with Tee:

Toby literally is the most chill fish ever. He takes minutes to notice that he has food (I don't even bother dropping it in front of him because he'll swim around or under it - I just put it in the floating log and let him find it), and he just swims around lazily most of the time. I'm having an algae problem on my terracotta pot though and I don't know how to fix it :\

When it comes to Jess, though, she really is a warrior princess. I learned yesterday that through feeding her from my finger above the water's surface, I've trained her to jump at my finger even when there's no food 0.0 which means that I will /never/ leave her tank without a lid on it.

Aaaaaaand yesterday was 50% water change day for Jess. I was using my siphon gravel vacuum like normal, siphoning out water... there's a little web in it to stop rocks and stuff from travelling through the airline tubing. So again, there I was, siphoning water like a pro. And then I see it. Reddish orange swirling around in the initial pipe before the webbing...

I SIPHONED UP JESS!

I immediately lifted the vacuum, letting her out of the pipe along with the water. She was terrified, and immediately hid in her log. I felt so bad!!!!! But she seems fine today, no ill effects, no stress stripes. She's just so tiny, I didn't even see her :\

Both fish are fine today though


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

dont worry! It happens. Your fish are very pretty! I'm glad you got live plants! My 5.5 gal is heavily planted with live plants, and my betta love resting on the leaves. They just look so nice too!. Anyways good for you, being a good betta ownerc:!


----------



## TeeAndToby (Jul 27, 2014)

Short and sweet update...










BUBBLE NEST BY TOBYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------

